# Griffin RTA



## Attie

Any vendor going to bring these in?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

I hope so


----------



## Gizmo

Very similar to the Crius it seems. Be keen to give this a shot in the new year.


----------



## Ernest

I will definitely take one and a 521 tab from Geek Vape.


----------



## Nova69

FT selling them for R390, hopefully it's a available locally soon


----------



## Ernest

Nova69 said:


> FT selling them for R390, hopefully it's a available locally soon


Yes, there are a couple of places selling them internationally, but I'd rather support locally or at the very least do a group buy.


----------



## andro

interesting .... will buy if became available here

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lim

our supplier is out of stock, one reason being it very similar to OBS Crius , and OBS has higher demand so they have less of this.
will have some available in new year too.


----------



## BeardedVaper93

i personally think the obs is not as good. i dislike devices that release multiple versions so soon after one another... i'm dieing to try this tank. bigger deck. larger post holes. seems legit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BeardedVaper93

Lim said:


> our supplier is out of stock, one reason being it very similar to OBS Crius , and OBS has higher demand so they have less of this.
> will have some available in new year too.



Any stock on these yet?


----------



## Lim

I am not in SA now， will only return at end of month. Will have by then

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BeardedVaper93

Lim said:


> I am not in SA now， will only return at end of month. Will have by then



Hey Lim

Can we get this one in black?


----------



## KieranD

Vape Cartel will have stock of these next week

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## andro

KieranD said:


> Vape Cartel will have stock of these next week


perfect .


----------



## BeardedVaper93

KieranD said:


> Vape Cartel will have stock of these next week



any possible date. i am dieing to add one to my cart. please and thank you


----------



## zadiac

Unfortunately the 3.5ml capacity puts me off. Will be gone in a few toots. My Castor RDA holds 3ml of juice when dripping, so yeah, this will not work for me (IF I was buying tanks anymore )


----------



## Nightwalker

KieranD said:


> Vape Cartel will have stock of these next week


As I keep ordering from you, I'd like you to stash one away for my regular end of month order please


----------



## KieranD

Due date for the Griffin is Tuesday

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nimatek

Nice kierand! What colours are you getting? 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## KieranD

Silver on the first run, next shipment lands with the black ones

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine

Bearded Vaper. Hi there. This unit looks so wicked. I would want to just buy it for its good looks! Looks like the sports-cars of vapourisers. Must be the red wicks.

BTW your date of this post shows as 10 Jan. It's the 9th. Do you live overseas?

Sent from Samsung S4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwalker

KieranD said:


> Due date for the Griffin is Tuesday


@KieranD pls pls pls hide one for end of month for me. The PE airport dude

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93

Waine said:


> Bearded Vaper. Hi there. This unit looks so wicked. I would want to just buy it for its good looks! Looks like the sports-cars of vapourisers. Must be the red wicks.
> 
> BTW your date of this post shows as 10 Jan. It's the 9th. Do you live overseas?
> 
> Sent from Samsung S4 using Tapatalk



Hey Waine, not too sure on the date issues hey. i live in PTA lol...

that tank is damn fine. im looking to put away a few of the crius fanatics with it. cant wait hey


----------



## KieranD

Griffin RTAs have arrived!!! 
Site will be live again at 9:30 guys and girls!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dubz

F5 F5 F5 F5...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KieranD

Hit F5 again and see what is up


----------



## Dubz

KieranD said:


> Hit F5 again and see what is up


You da man! Order in .

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Nightwalker

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/just-arrived/products/griffin-rta
I'm drooling over this. End of month can't come fast enough!!!


----------



## Waine

shaun patrick said:


> http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/just-arrived/products/griffin-rta
> I'm drooling over this. End of month can't come fast enough!!!


OH my goodness ShaunThis Griffin looks amazing. Just Googled the specs. Super impressive. I am also "hanging" till the end of the month. LOL.

Sent from Samsung S4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JacoV

Had one of those in my hand about an hour ago.....super big build deck
Almost took it home with me


----------



## jasonb

Gaaaaah! I am so tempted to cancel my SlowTech order and just buy it locally, but they'll just issue me a credit and I'm already over budget this month.
They've extended the ETA three freaking times since I placed my order.
It's taking every ounce of will that I have.
Must. Not. Cave.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Vapers Corner

Vaper's Corner also have in stock

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/geekvape-griffin-rta-617?category=78


----------



## jasonb

I caved last week -_-

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

